# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Without A Trace

## crazyjkh

Does anyone know when it will be back on Channel 4? really starting to miss it!

----------


## Kylie

it was back on a few weeks ago but has now stopped again

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think it will be back in August when Big Brother has finished cause it is normally aired on Monday nights at 10.  :Smile:

----------


## Kylie

it was on in the mornings, the last episode i saw was jack saying he was leaving so whether that signals the end for without a trace im not sure

----------


## Kylie

Just recieved this email from channel 4

The new series of Without A Trace (series 3) is due to start early/mid August time
on both C4 and E4.  Series 2 will also be repeated on E4 in September.

Wahey!  :Cheer:

----------


## daisy38

I only started watching this recently and loved it! When i was off sick the other week i switched on my TV to watch it and is wasn't on, i was gutted!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kylie

> I only started watching this recently and loved it! When i was off sick the other week i switched on my TV to watch it and is wasn't on, i was gutted!


My morning viewing - Third Watch followed by Without a Trace - wonderful! Today was the last third watch for a while - bloomin cricket! Theyve stopped it right in the middle of the series!

----------


## Johnny Allen

Brand new Without a Trace is on E4 at 9pm this Tuesday.

----------


## Kylie

Great!!    :Cheer:

----------


## crazyjkh

Do you know if it is going to be on Channel 4 as i don't have E4 and i really don't want to miss it.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Do you know if it is going to be on Channel 4 as i don't have E4 and i really don't want to miss it.


I imagine it will be on Ch4 real soon, I will try and keep you posted on it.

----------


## japloe

on channel 4 monday 15th august double bill

----------


## gbpaln

It starts Monday 15 August on Channel 4 at 10pm

----------


## gbpaln

It starts on Monday 15 AuUgust at 10pm on Channel 4

----------


## kirsty_g

i have only startes to watch that on e4

----------


## alohachica82

Hi can someone tell me if there are any new Without a Trace spoilers? I want to know what is happening with Vivian

----------


## Chloe O'brien

she has got a heart condition and it is heriditory so she is worried that she has passed it on to her son.  the first mention of this condition was on monday night so you could try c4 for spoilers as WAT is not on for 2 weeks ARRRGH

----------


## Jess Rulz

well it is back ALREADY !!!!!!!! it is on chanel 4 on mondays at 10pm   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  but it was not on this week as their was a special thing on !!! 

hope this helps !!

----------


## kirsty_g

thanks i love without a trace im glad its back on.

----------


## Becksfanz

i really miss Without A Trace! its great show!

----------


## Kylie

C4 are now showing Without a Trace from the beginning 11am weekday mornings. It has just stopped for a while, to make way for easter T4 programmes but hopefully will be back after easter!

----------


## Em

I was off sick the other day and saw it at 11 - it was a fab morning of shows on 4!

I think its a great show.

----------


## Kylie

Brand new Series started this week on More 4 on Thursday 9pm repeated on sunday (today) at 7pm

----------


## Kylie

Have emailed bosses of c4 to find out when the new series will be shown on Channel 4 (its currently being shown on More 4) they have said that they are not sure when it will be coming to channel 4. I would presume that they will probably start screening it after big brother finishes, or put it in after ER or something like that finishes.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think it probably will be on when big brother finishes as it used to be on a Monday night before, I don't know how many more episodes of ER we have left this season to go

----------


## Kylie

we have about 6 episodes of er left. Have finally heard back from C4 that weekday viewing is going to be back to how it was before easter with Without a Trace on at 11 from 29th May

----------


## Chloe O'brien

That's a week on monday great. I've seen a couple of the new episodes already as they are shown on more 4 on a sunday at 7pm

----------


## babyblue

is anyone else worried that they migth not show it channel 4 because they want people to gt more 4. I'm sure they did that with some other programmes.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I think they will show the new series on channel 4 when big brother finishes in a few weeks. I hope so anyway as I don't always see it on more4 on a sunday

----------


## Becksfanz

I really hope that it air on channel four coz i've missed the start of it on more4  :Crying:  lol

----------


## Kylie

dont worry i'm sure like others have said, it'll be on soon. Have you watched any of them? What do you think of the new agent?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The new series will begin on Ch4 on Monday 21 August at 10pm with a double episode  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Em

> The new series will begin on Ch4 on Monday 21 August at 10pm with a double episode


is this repeats of the E4 episodes?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah Ems is the series that's shown on more4 on a sunday night.  Its starts of with the ending of last series where danny and martin where ambushed when they were escorting that prisoner.

----------


## Becksfanz

Oh good! I've been waiting ages for it to air in Channel 4! I can't wait!  :Cheer:

----------


## alohachica82

When is the new series going to be on Channel Four? can someone one give me day and time as my mum loves it and doesn't want to miss it!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> When is the new series going to be on Channel Four? can someone one give me day and time as my mum loves it and doesn't want to miss it!


It's on a Monday night at 10pm on Channel 4. It started two weeks ago so you have missed three episodes already.  The season started with the ending of the last series when Martin and Danny were ambushed while escorting a prisoner for killling a diplomat.  both survived but Martin was injured more than Danny.  They also have a new member of the team as well

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Without a Trace returns to Ch4 on Thursday 20 September for a fifth Series.

*Series five*

Select another series:  Series four Series one Series three Series two   
*Episode 1/24 Stolen*

The police call in the missing persons squad when they come across a boy who claims his father has abducted a child. Samantha gently coaxes information from the traumatised boy, who was forced to leave the younger child behind when he fled the family home. But as Jack becomes concerned for the kidnapped boy's safety, he puts Sam under pressure to take a more forceful approach. 
*RT Choice (David Butcher, 20 September 2007)*

Series five of the slick missing persons drama begins and FBI squad chief Jack Malone (Anthony LaPaglia) is still pouting solemnly as if every line he says is a death sentence. Mind you, he has reason enough to brood: this series (from the same executive producer as the CSI franchise) deals in the kind of storylines that open up a dark pit of evil, then jump right in.
[This episode's] nastiness involves child abduction, that old staple, but from an unusual angle. Nicely woven-in flashbacks and solid acting all round make for a simple, satisfying procedural of the kind that are a dime a dozen in America. And this being America, they can't quite resist a mushy ending.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Elena starts working undercover at a strip club after one of its employees vanishes. Danny is sent in to protect her as she tries to uncover the reasons why mother Cindy Peterson, forced to become a stripper to make ends meet when her husband's business failed to take off, might have disappeared. Meanwhile, Jack is in trouble over his handling of the Allen Davis case.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Emergency services telephone operator Jessica goes missing shortly after receiving a threatening phone call. Suspects in her disappearance include a man who blamed her for the death of his wife, a reformed gang member she'd befriended, and the man who's beating her friend's sister. But the team are baffled as to why Jessica would have stolen the CCTV tape of a mugging before she vanished.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The team probe the disappearance of a teenager from a young offenders' institute. Malia Norton was imprisoned following a drink-driving accident that killed a man and injured her sister's boyfriend. Now, after a nasty scene with one of the other inmates, Malia has vanished. As the squad investigate, they uncover a number of secrets that some residents would rather were left under wraps.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Albanian mobster Sadik Marku's girlfriend and son go missing. The obvious suspects in the disappearances are Marku's many enemies, not to mention the boy's mother. Sam worries that Jack is letting his personal feelings get the better of him as he seems more interested in making the crime boss pay for past actions than in finding his missing loved ones.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The team searches for a family man who has been emotionally haunted and financially harmed by living through and being displaced by Hurricane Katrina.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The team searches for a family man who has been emotionally haunted and financially harmed by living through and being displaced by Hurricane Katrina.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

A mentally ill woman who asked a priest to perform an exorcism on her vanishes shortly afterwards. Martin feels particularly drawn to the case when he learns that he used to work with the missing woman. But he has no recollection of her and this realisation affects the way he relates to his colleagues. Meanwhile, Jack and Anne decide to look for a home together.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Amid much teasing from his colleagues, Jack goes under cover when the squad discover a missing man is mixed up in the illegal gambling scene. But he finds himself taken hostage and brutally tortured by a paranoid player who believes Jack is a hitman sent to target her. Unfortunately, the rest of the squad are blissfully unaware of his predicament.

Prepare to be reintroduced to your last meal: this episode contains a thoroughly gruesome scene with a nail gun. It's a nail-biting instalment from a series that's reliably riveting.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

When a social worker vanishes, the team instantly look to his recent cases, thinking that a parent whose child has been taken into care could be looking for revenge. Danny is forced to fight his dislike of the welfare system as the investigation brings back memories of his own troubled childhood. Elsewhere, a traumatised Jack struggles to cope with both work and his personal life.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

A woman with an inoperable brain tumour goes missing after a get-together for another terminally ill person. The team are naturally suspicious of the man with whom she was seen leaving, and make tracing him a priority. As the investigation progresses, Vivian is prompted to remember the diagnosis of her heart condition and her road to recovery.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The team searches for a 17-year-old basketball star who vanishes the night he helps secure his team's position in the state championships.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The squad investigate when an air-traffic controller and his son go missing. They're faced with several lines of inquiry - there was a recent accident at the airport, the man was having an affair with his late wife's sister, and he had connections to the Middle East. Sam meanwhile takes Jack to task over his bad attitude, unaware of recent developments in his relationship with Anne.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

A man who competes in eating contests goes missing after falling ill following his most recent competition win. Tests reveal that he has been poisoned with bleach. The team learn that the social misfit had been seeking advice from a prostitute on how to interact with women - and that he'd been asked to deliberately lose a chilli-eating contest. Meanwhile, Danny gets caught up in Carlos and Elena's custody battle.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Missing artist Abby Horton finds the inspiration for her paintings in photographs she takes of strangers on the street. Could someone have taken exception to being included in her unusual approach to art? As the team probe Abby's past for answers, Elena must pacify Sam when she reacts badly during an interview with Abby's father. What is it about the case that's upsetting her?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

When the manager of a water plant goes missing, suspicion falls on the many employees there who have recently lost their jobs - including one long-serving member of staff who threatened the missing man after being made redundant. But it turns out that there were also problems in the supervisor's love life â¦ Meanwhile, Carlos feels betrayed when he finds out about Danny and Elena's relationship

----------


## Em

Now see Ilove this programme, but as its on at 10 and I always fall asleep by the end!  SO everyone goes missing and is never found!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The team have their hands full when a wealthy tourist's wife is abducted from their hotel room, and Elena's daughter Sofie goes missing. With the ongoing custody battle uppermost in his mind, Danny strongly suspects Carlos of taking Sofie from the babysitter, but Jack stresses the importance of considering all the possibilities. Meanwhile, Elena frets for her daughter's safety

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Series star Anthony LaPaglia penned this episode, a departure from the usual formula - the audience knows the fate of the missing person before the team figure it out. When a recently elected senator goes missing, her husband's muted reaction makes him a prime suspect in her disappearance. But further investigation reveals a possible connection with big business - not to mention a disagreement with a former colleague who's also missing.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

A teenager goes missing after a youth sent her a smutty note in an internet cafÃ©. It's known that the fifteen-year-old was impatient to lose her virginity, and the team pull in for questioning all the men known to have viewed her risquÃ© video blog. Meanwhile, Samantha is surprised when her estranged sister Emily pays her a visit

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Sam's sister Emily goes missing from a car park at a shopping centre, apparently the victim of a violent kidnapping. Reluctant to involve her FBI colleagues in the investigation, Sam takes some time off to help investigate her sister's disappearance. It's not long before Jack finds out what's happened though, and he accompanies Sam back to her home town as events force her to confront her past.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

A woman is distracted while out shopping with her young son. When she turns round again, he's gone. At first suspicion falls on the six-year-old's grandfather, a white supremacist who had made his attitude towards having a mixed-race grandchild abundantly clear. But he protests his innocence, and the investigation takes another turn when the family receive a ransom demand. This episode was directed by series star Eric Close.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Stuntman Mark O'Neil goes missing from a film set, leaving behind his mobile phone containing the ominous text message "You die today". As the squad investigate the case, they strive to tie together Mark's strained relationship with fellow stuntman Jimmy, an argument with his fiancÃ©e Meg which led to a fight in a bar, and his friendship with former marines colleague Hugh, who was badly injured in a dirt biking accident

----------


## Chloe O'brien

The squad probe the disappearance of divorce court judge Chris Manning, last seen attending a meeting with a child caught between his warring parents. Considering his line of work, the team begin by identifying possible suspects among those he recently ruled against in court. But when the judge's clerk is shot, they're forced to widen the focus of their inquiry.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Boo! Hoo! it's the last two episodes of this series on Monday  :Crying:  

Teenager Ella vanishes during her high-school prom. She was last seen heading for her hotel room, and her bloodstained dress is found in a nearby bin. Information from a friend suggests Ella may have gone on the run after suffering a miscarriage. But the team have other leads to consider too - Ella was struggling to come to terms with her boyfriend's death, and had recently been seen arguing with another boy after cancelling their prom date.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Jenny is a troubled 13-year-old whose father has walked out on her and whose truanting and drug taking has led to arguments with her distraught mother Teri. So when Jenny disappears, Teri assumes she has absconded with Dane, a local drug dealer. But when the team look deeper, they soon establish that Dane is not involved. Instead, the evidence points to an equally worrying connection between the girl and a religious cult.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Ooh we have a thread for this.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Going to buy Season 1 of this. Had to watch a few episodes online to see if it was worth buying though of course.  :Lol:  But its very good!  :Big Grin: 

Edit: I bought Seasons 1, 2 and 3 on Ebay. A good deal I couldn't resist.  :Lol:

----------


## GossipGirl

I like this show but is it true that it has now ended in America?

----------


## Trinity

There were 7 series up until 2009, and the 2009 series is the last.

----------


## GossipGirl

That is shame as I love this show along with Law and Order!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Season 6 starts tonight on more4 at 9pm.

----------


## GossipGirl

I just saw it advertised as  I''m watching Come Dine With Me

Is that the last season?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

No we're a year behind the US so we will have another series to go after this one.

----------


## GossipGirl

oh ok thats good to know

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Sorry my mistake just looked on the cbs website and this is the last series. Series 7 starts tonight.


Ryan (35) follows an anxious, wiry man (20s) down a dark city street. As the man turns and sees him, Ryan angrily demands answers. The man refuses, telling Ryan to leave him alone. But he won't relent, and the man takes a swing at him. As a melee ensues, pedestrians break up the scene, tearing Ryan away from the Man. And, as the Man runs off, swallowed by the shadows...Ryan vanishes.

Our agents discover that Ryan's 6-year-old daughter, Lindsey, went missing three years ago. His dogged search for answers into her disappearance led to his divorce and tore apart his life. Did the three year anniversary of Lindsey's unsolved case put him over the edge? New information leads the agents to wonder if Ryan may be responsible for her going missing in the first place. But as they dissect Ryan's recent behavior, they realize that his recent trip to a psychic was not about finding his daughter, but his hunt for the son of a couple he befriended through a Parents of Missing Children support group. Did Ryan's investigation into the boy's disappearance lead him to the perpetrator? Or, did one of the other demons he was chasing come back to haunt him? In the end, just as Ryan finally comes to terms with this loss, his journey to give another family closure may end up recovering his missing daughter.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Season 6 starts tonight on more4 at 9pm.


Thanks for that, I will put the twin tuner on series record and when I reach Season 6 can watch in on that. Save me some money.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's series 7 that's starts tonight stars not 6.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> It's series 7 that's starts tonight stars not 6.


Ah. No worries.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm serioulsy confused. The last time I seen WAT Sam wasn't even pregnant now she has had the kid and Jack has been demoted what happened to series 6.

----------


## GossipGirl

I saw some episodes of her pregnancy on another channel not on More 4 and I remember Jack going to see her after she gave birth, I have no idea who the father is of the child or why Jack is no longer in his offfice  :Sad:   I dislike the new 'boss' he seems so distant

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Sam has a child.  :EEK!: 

I have got to watch the other series quickly.  :Lol:

----------


## GossipGirl

Sam has a baby boy

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Aww bless.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hannelene

Sam looks good in this series!

----------


## GossipGirl

> Sam has a child. 
> 
> I have got to watch the other series quickly.


where are you up to now in the previous series?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I'm watching episode 17 of Series 1 now.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hannelene

So your nearly there then?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Only another 6 seasons to go until I finish.  :Lol:  I have the 7th on series record so it'll save me buying that one.  :Smile:  

What season is Sam's baby?

----------


## Hannelene

It's in season 6

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Okay this is were it's get's confusing.  More 4 are currently showing series 7, which started last monday night but channel 4 are showing series 6 from Thursday at 10.05pm.

----------


## Hannelene

So what would you like to do? Watch the series in order?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> So what would you like to do? Watch the series in order?


Na I'm going to watch both so I can have a double does of Jack Malone  :Big Grin:  then next year I can watch the repeat of series 7 when they show it on channel 4.

----------


## lizann

Did this show get cancelled?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah it did but we are a year behind America.

----------

lizann (08-09-2009)

----------


## GossipGirl

why did they cancel the show?
it's so good!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Ratings were dropping. The show wasn't getting the viewing figures that CSI, 24, house and others were getting.

----------


## Hannelene

it would be hard to compete with those shows

----------


## Trinity

I love Without a Trace, too.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really hate Sam in this show

----------


## Hannelene

Why? Do you think she has changed?

----------


## Trinity

I don't hate Sam, but I find it strange that a professional woman in a mans world would risk so much by having sexual realtionships with not one, but two, of her close work colleagues.

----------


## Hannelene

Some women do unfortunately most get burned like she has

----------

